# Athens Greece: Central Athens 2009



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

*Athens Greece: Central Athens*

Here are some of my own shots of some of Athens´ central areas:

Lycavitos, Kolonaki, Syntagma, Vasilisis Sofias Avenue, Plaka, Dionisiou Areopagitou with the New Acropolis Museum. 

Lets try to update the material on this thread by posting NEW up-to-date pictures from the remaining parts of the city centre such as: Panepistimiou Street, Stadiou Street, Klafthmonos, Zappeion Hall, Irodou Attikou Street and the remaining part of Vasilissis Sofias Anevue, Psyrri area etc.


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

*Athens, Lykavitos-Kolonaki: 28-30 of August 2009 (own shots)*


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

*Athens, Vasilisis Sofias, Syntagma: 30th of August 2009 (own shots)*


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

*Athens, Dionysiou Areopagitou, New Akropolis Museum, Plaka: 30th of August 2009 (own shots)*


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

very nice photos. nice thread. i'll post some of mine:

The Academy of Athens - Panepistimiou st.









Patission st.









Stadiou st.









Kotzia sq.









The Acropolis









Vasilisis Sofias av.









Hilton hotel









The Athens tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos @Giorgoos and @ovem :cheers:


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Ovem, got any new pics?


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

updated-deleted double posts


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos please


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Well Ovem promised that he will be posting some new pics soon...new pics please Ovem


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Giorgoos said:


> Well Ovem promised that he will be posting some new pics soon...new pics please Ovem


hmm  some pics of the renovated National Theater of Greece:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Monastiraki sq.









the museum of the Acropolis









Ifestou street market


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice pics Ovem! Post more


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice pics, guys


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

i'll post some soon  I promise


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Huti said:


> very nice pics, guys


thanks Huti!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Athens at night @ovem


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics, i love it! :cheers:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

some Art Deco buildings in the city center. hopefully Athens has lots of em:























































some other nice buildings:




























and a part of the Polytechnic University of Athens:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Art deco buildings of Athens are indeed great


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

they are nice. too bad they are not located in the best part of the city centre...quite a few have been restored however and hopefully that part of the centre, the old athenian neighbourhoods, will soon be revived...only solution is that young residents and families move into such parts instead of preferring the rich and posh areas of the north and the south of the city


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, Athens is really amazing...always surprising....


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

ovem said:


> some Art Deco buildings in the city center. hopefully Athens has lots of em:
> 
> Ovem the first six buildings and the last one that is part of the polytechnic aren´t actually of art deco architectural style. They are rather works of architectural "rationalism". The three at the end, before the last one, I think that are examples of variants of greek neo-classicism


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

what do you mean by rationalism? :nuts: is there such a movement in architecture? they look quite art deco to me  aren't they? and yes the last tree before the last one are neo classic


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

there is yes (gerarda´s opinion who is an architect). they have nothing to do with art deco according to her:lol:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

type art deco buldings in google and you'll find out  i'll be back with more photos


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

The building of your school (Sholes Delta) and the one before that, are art deco (not in its pure form however). The one with the greek flag is neo-classical. The remaining are examples of architectural rationalism.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Giorgoos said:


> they are nice. too bad they are not located in the best part of the city centre...quite a few have been restored however and hopefully that part of the centre, the old athenian neighbourhoods, will soon be revived...


That it is indeed


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Good pics!!
Atenas looks a developed and beautiful city.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

none of them is pure art deco!  fortunately Athens has almost its own architecture style! The only pure & original art deco building i can think now is the Rex Theater in Panepistimiou street


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Ovem? Where are you? This thread is almost dead When will you be posting some new pics?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

i'm very busy now but i promise that i'll be back soon with more photos of central Athens


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

tadaaaahh:








































































I'm sorry for the last one's quality but i had to be quick. It's illegal to take pictures inside the Museum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos once again @ovem


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pics Ovema:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

thank you guyz


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

wow really great photos guys!!!
see pics like these really show how beautifull Athens is kay:


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Ovem why don´t you go for a walk to Thiseio and Plaka and get some pics of Ifestion (naos toy Ifestou, Thiseio), Choragic monument of Lysicratis etc:cheers: Do some work and stop shirking!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

i will when i;ll find some time to go there


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

A few night shots of buildings at Kotzia Square:



























that's what i've got for now...
i'll be back soon with more pics


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

:cheers:keep them coming:cheers:
Γνωριζω παρα πολυ καλα οτι εχεις κι αλλες και τις κρυβεις:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Lovely!:cheers:


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

I am reposting here some of my photos I uploaded in the Hellenic section.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those black-white photos are great AAL


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

AAL great pics:cheers: :cheers:
Will get a proper high definition camera and take some pics during Christmas when I am back home. Lets see if I can match your or Ovem´s talent:lol:
Seems that you guys have a lot of "hidden" material:lol:
Keep them coming!


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you guys! They are pure analogue with my Contax pro camera!


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Giorgoos, I hope you don't mind me posting some of my photos from the Hellenic Agora that I shot in central areas, some inside but also some outside the historical centre; I was prompted my ReiAyanami's comments, and I believe that he is right in that there is much more to be seen in Athens that what people from abroad normally see in a short visit. :cheers:


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

This 30's building very much reminds me of a design by Hans Scharoun:


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

AAL said:


> Giorgoos, I hope you don't mind me posting some of my photos from the Hellenic Agora that I shot in central areas, some inside but also some outside the historical centre; I was prompted my ReiAyanami's comments, and I believe that he is right in that there is much more to be seen in Athens that what people from abroad normally see in a short visit. :cheers:


Hey AAL thanks so much for posting:cheers: You are more than welcome to post here! Please post more whenever you can:cheers:This forum is for all of us to post fotos of our own of central Athens, I don´t consider it to be mine. 
So far only Ovem and Christos_greece have been following closely the thread and I thank them both for this!
It´s nice too see that more people are interested in this thread.
Is this building in Vasilissis Amalias Avenue?


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Μy pleasure! Yes, it is in Vassilissis Amalias. Amazing apartment building, used as UN offices for many years...I have the impression most of it is empty now, I only see lights in the ground floor. Buildings like that should be rennovated and resold for what they are: apartments. There is market even for expensive lofts made out of converted factories on dusty and noisy Peireos street, I cannot imagine that a building with this architecture, across the street from the National Gardens on one of Athens' most beautiful boulevards wouldn't find buyers for its apartments, no matter how high the cost!


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

AAL said:


> Μy pleasure! Yes, it is in Vassilissis Amalias. Amazing apartment building, used as UN offices for many years...I have the impression most of it is empty now, I only see lights in the ground floor. Buildings like that should be rennovated and resold for what they are: apartments. There is market even for expensive lofts made out of converted factories on dusty and noisy Peireos street, I cannot imagine that a building with this architecture, across the street from the National Gardens on one of Athens' most beautiful boulevards wouldn't find buyers for its apartments, no matter how high the cost!


Yes it is empty, at least in August when I passed from there...and that´s a pitty! It´s an amazing building, located in an extremely attractive location. Yup, it should be great if such buildings were converted back into appartments. I would love to live there


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

mix of tlv & jerusalem... lol sorry had 2 say this once again

cool pics


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

:nuts: i don't see any similarities especially with Jerusalem.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deanb said:


> mix of tlv & jerusalem... lol sorry had 2 say this once again
> 
> cool pics


Simularities with Tel Aviv, i think yes like this building below:


>


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Syntagma and a few places around the square


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

excellent night shots:cheers:


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Ovem when will you be uploading new pics? Or shall I jsut get all of them from your facebook account and upload them myself:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

lol...
The Athens Tower


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

ovem said:


> lol...
> The Athens Tower


mono mia?:|:nono:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

e mia evgala


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo of Athens Tower at night...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you Christos 
Few buildings along Patission Street:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

some night shots


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Kolonaki area:


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Very Nice Photos of Athina, Nice Work


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

ovem said:


>


Lovely photos! Does anyone know what this building is used for, now that its rennovation is finished? It was built as a private residence, but I don't know what its current use is. I pass by very often - I have to actually go to the front door and see what the bell says!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

AAL This building is used by an εταιρία δημοσκοπήσεων. Sorry i can't translate this.


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Bah Ovem....More....:lol::lol:


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks ovem!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pix. The Fashion House Hotel is so cool


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks  I don't really like this building but the result of light and glass during the night


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

National gardens central Gate









National gardens









Zappion park


















Zappion building









Patission street


















National archaeological museum









Neos Kosmos metro station









The Acropolis


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Christmas tree at Syntagma Square. I hope nobody tries to burn it down this year.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Almost no christmans decorations this year, just a tree in Syntagma. If I say that I hope the tree will see the new year, I'll be lying


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

ah nice pics 
didn´t realise you posted more ovem


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

ok. Some night shots from Syntagma square.



























































































Indeed, they have decorated the place in a much simpler way this year. I remember a few (maybe 2) years ago, there was a whole christmas village on the square.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Egyptou sq.














































Kanigos sq.










Methonis st.










Mavromateon st.














































Omonia metro station



















Panepistimiou st.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

BOOOO!!!! I'm back

A few nice buildings in the center




































































































French Institute's Garden










The Athens' university Law school



















more to come soon...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Α few from Propylea without scaffolds on the Acropolis rock. Today shots


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Α, δεν το ξερα οτι ποσταρες ξανα! Ωραιες!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great set of photos.
Athens is really cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photos of Athens ovem


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

delete


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice new photos you posted, Giorgoos


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely Athens!!!!


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

Allways admirefull: )


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice mix of architectural styles. Charming city. Looks like they have done a fair bit of rebuilding on Acropolis since I was there last in 1979. Thanks.


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice new photos you posted, Giorgoos


Thanks Christo


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I´d like to see pics of the best beaches in Athens. But only inside the city inself. In the urban area.

Thnx in advance kay:


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

samba_man said:


> I´d like to see pics of the best beaches in Athens. But only inside the city inself. In the urban area.
> 
> Thnx in advance kay:


Solely the southern suburbs of the city are located by the seaside. Here is a link for Paleo Faliro, an area in the south of the city by the coast (approx 20 mins from the city centre). 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577583


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

samba_man said:


> I´d like to see pics of the best beaches in Athens. But only inside the city inself. In the urban area.
> 
> Thnx in advance kay:



The best beaches, in the southern suburbs, are found in Voula and Vouliagmeni...I don´t know whether someone has pics from these however. Maybe Ovem could go and take some soon now that the weather is getting much better:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Giorgoos said:


> The best beaches, in the southern suburbs, are found in Voula and Vouliagmeni...I don´t know whether someone has pics from these however. Maybe Ovem could go and take some soon now that the weather is getting much better:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol:

If u found any thread somewhere in SSC , related with that, send me via PM the link!

In the hot season i will wating for your thread!


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Vasilissis Sofias Avenue Photo Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=55149495#post55149495


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

More


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll post more soon.


----------

